# Flying dogs from Manchester



## Rob G (Jul 4, 2017)

Help! Has anyone ever flown their dogs out of Manchester and knows where you need to go on arrival at the airport, when you need to arrive, etc? I am flying my two labradors out of Manchester on Aegean Air to Cyprus in August and am struggling to find any information!

Thanks!


----------

